# another drop in



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Went to my mailbox on my way to work
And found this Lil fella waiting for me !
Thank you Chuck Hays AKA Skiv your a genorious soul.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one Luna you got one, looking forward to mine dropping in


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> Nice one Luna you got one, looking forward to mine dropping in


Are you getting one Like this ? It's a stout Lil shooter thumbs up !


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah I think so, the one from the "Skiv away" Luna.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

monkeyboab said:


> Yeah I think so, the one from the "Skiv away" Luna.


Yup brudda that be it got a long way to go, hope it reaches you safely have fun with it !


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

lunasling said:


> monkeyboab said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think so, the one from the "Skiv away" Luna.
> ...


Thanks Luna yeah its a long trip across the pond, will send him some antler and maybe bog oak from over here. Got some antler just need to get some bog oak.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

lunasling said:


> Went to my mailbox on my way to work
> And found this Lil fella waiting for me !
> Thank you Chuck Hays AKA Skiv your a genorious soul.


He used Diamond Plate to construct it . That really looks cool !

View attachment 87831


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is one cool PFS.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup I have it Tubed up Swat method but I may 
Para tab it have too enlarge the fork holes a size up and file half rounds on the edges to 
Accommodate and hold para tabs in place gonna 
Do that on my HDPE PFS 1st to see how it works before I touch this one lol .


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A great way to use Al plate! Nice gift fo' sho'...shoot up the desert now. Dem jack rabbits better watch out.


----------

